# Mid Bay Bridge Destin



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

70 degrees today so we decided to exercise the boat. Caught an overslot Red using a pink Stretch 30 within 5 minutes of it hitting the water. We were trollingnorth on the east side of the Mid BayBridge, going real slow. My youngest slayed the chofers with his new rod he got for Christmas. All in all a fun boat ride/fishing trip.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job. Hes hooked now!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I knew we should have gone to the Mid Bay instead. . . :sleeping . . .Thanks for the report and pics!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a great pic of your youngest! Can't wait to get mine out there with a rod n reel.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep...he's hooked...nice pic's and report..:letsdrink


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

That awesome :clap


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

that second picture is priceless! hang on to that one


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Report. Thanks for sharing. :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------

